# security bars on windows are they necessary?



## Suantone

Hi there everyone
We are moving to the Costa Del Sol area in the next 3 months. Have been looking at properties to buy/rent. We are a little concerned that the majority of villas/houses seem to have the ugly security bars on the windows. Is there a high crime rate in the Costa Del Sol? 

Presumably there is an alternative if a property needs to be secure... ie.. security fly screens (aluminium mesh) or similar.

We are a little spoilt at the moment; living in Kefalonia where the crime rate is virtually nil, we accept that we have to make this compromise to a degree when we re-locate to Spain.

I look forward to your comments.

PS just seen another thread whilst I was browsing the forum... some people are saying that Insurance companies insist on the bars ! Is this true?


----------



## Veronica

I would say that it is wise to have bars on windows and doors. My sister was burgled 3 times in less than 2 years despite having bars and 2 big dogs. Everything of value that she had built over her lifetime was stolen. 
This made her decide that after 18 years of living in Spain things had changed so much that she no longer felt safe there so she left and went back to the UK.


----------



## VFR

Veronica said:


> I would say that it is wise to have bars on windows and doors. My sister was burgled 3 times in less than 2 years despite having bars and 2 big dogs. Everything of value that she had built over her lifetime was stolen.
> This made her decide that after 18 years of living in Spain things had changed so much that she no longer felt safe there so she left and went back to the UK.


And then got burgled how many times ?


----------



## Lynn R

Suantone said:


> PS just seen another thread whilst I was browsing the forum... some people are saying that Insurance companies insist on the bars ! Is this true?


It was certainly true of the insurance company who covered our old house. Any window less than 3m from the ground had to have them. Possibly the roll down shutters on more modern windows are acceptable too, but as we lived in an old house we didn't have those.

It doesn't just apply to properties on the Costa del Sol, though. Houses in the smallest inland villages where crime is virtually non-existent also have them.

Ours were the type withe lots of fancy curlicues and I just looked upon them as a decorative feature.(a nuisance to clean, though, given the amount of dust we get). Now that we've bought an ático I find it a bit strange not to have rejas on the windows, suppose I will soon get used ti it.


----------



## Alcalaina

Lynn R said:


> It doesn't just apply to properties on the Costa del Sol, though. Houses in the smallest inland villages where crime is virtually non-existent also have them.


That's true, though even in the villages there is petty opportunistic theft. I have grown to love them because you can leave the windows open at night without worrying about unwanted intruders. They also provide nice perches for visiting birds.


----------



## Megsmum

Spain is no different to anywhere else, there are locations where this happens and where it does not. I'm sure even on Kefalonia there was crime, nature if the human beast. I'm pretty sure there are equally as many if not more burglaries in the U.K. so important to keep perspective.

I live in an isolated location 8 km down a track from the nearest person and we have bars on our windows and are about to have an iron gate put across our front door entrance

Insurance. - our company insisted on bars on all windows

Security. - Should we both go to the U.K. together, due to our isolation it's sensible, there are opportunists everywhere.


Don't be put off

They're not intrusive. We like the above poster have pretty bars and the ones at th back that were "prison" like our local metálica Carpentira added some frills and spills on, plus they're Spanish, my house is old Spanish, I've got pots hanging on mine..........


----------



## Alcalaina

Suantone said:


> PS just seen another thread whilst I was browsing the forum... some people are saying that Insurance companies insist on the bars ! Is this true?


Ours (Linea Directa) gives a discount if you have rejas, but they don't insist on them. Same with the deadlock on the door.


----------



## Megsmum

Alcalaina said:


> Ours (Linea Directa) gives a discount if you have rejas, but they don't insist on them. Same with the deadlock on the door.


Interesting, due to our location they insisted that we have all the bells and whistle


----------



## danboy20

Bars are also more common is Spain because of the heat - they allow you to leave windows and doors open all day. 

It´s not necessarily that there is more crime in Spain - if you had doors open all day in the UK, you would also want bars!


----------



## jimenato

Always had a bad feeling about rejas.

Had this picture in my mind of people trapped inside a burning house unable to get out through an open window.

I'm pretty sure roller blinds (persianas?) are an allowed substitute.

I was in a house once where all the blinds could be raised and lowered from a central switch.

Useful if under zombie attack.


----------



## cermignano

There have been rejas on windows in Spain for a long long time. I am not sure if it was anything to do with burglary or not. Up until the late sixties when young courting couples were not allowed to be unchaperoned, they were sometimes allowed to speak with the bars between them. On fiesta days, young men serenaded their novias at the rejas


----------



## Pazcat

jimenato said:


> Always had a bad feeling about rejas.
> 
> Had this picture in my mind of people trapped inside a burning house unable to get out through an open window.
> 
> I'm pretty sure roller blinds (persianas?) are an allowed substitute.
> 
> I was in a house once where all the blinds could be raised and lowered from a central switch.
> 
> Useful if under zombie attack.



Was going to say similar, I dislike them greatly because of that.
These days there are enough security options around for bars to be obsolete.

We never locked ours anyway.


----------



## cermignano

Jimenato, in my sister's old town house, it was possible to very quickly undo the rejas from the inside but not the outside. I have lived in the Ross-shire area of Highland Scotland for 24 years. I do not have to lock my door. It is practically unheard of to have house burglaries. When I lived in Glasgow every house I lived in was burgled


----------



## Overandout

They are not much of a deterent anyway. My sister in law has a chalet near Madrid and they simply used a chain ratchet to pull the bars out of the wall. Just to steal a flat screen TV....

The insurance still insist on them though.


----------



## Megsmum

Overandout said:


> They are not much of a deterent anyway. My sister in law has a chalet near Madrid and they simply used a chain ratchet to pull the bars out of the wall. Just to steal a flat screen TV....
> 
> The insurance still insist on them though.


This is exactly what my husband says, they'll stop passing trade however the determined thief will drive up, knock down the gates, tie a rope to a car and "yank" them off!


----------



## The Skipper

Overandout said:


> They are not much of a deterent anyway. My sister in law has a chalet near Madrid and they simply used a chain ratchet to pull the bars out of the wall. Just to steal a flat screen TV....
> 
> The insurance still insist on them though.


Our house is insured with a Spanish company (Unión Alcoyana Seguros) and they do not insist on rejas and give no discount if you have them. As you say, they are pretty useless because they can easily be pulled out or cut through with an angle grinder and anyway we did not come to Spain to live in a prison cell! After a spate of robberies in our area we did install a burglar alarm a few years ago and this is very effective. We have cameras inside and outside of the house and the system is monitored by the supplier via their own private cellular network. We can also control it via our mobile phones and even when back in the UK we can log on and look around the property. Much better than living in a cage!


----------



## Lynn R

jimenato said:


> Always had a bad feeling about rejas.
> 
> Had this picture in my mind of people trapped inside a burning house unable to get out through an open window.


We didn't need to have them on the upstairs windows of our old house as they were too far off the ground, we just had a decorative rail which came about a third of the way up the window, and the windows were the old wooden kind which opened all the way, so I'm sure we could have been rescued by that route had it ever been necessary.

I remember when we had UPVC double glazed windows installed in the UK that regulations said that only one window upstairs had to be capable of being opened to allow us to get out in the event of a fire, so I don't see that we were any worse off in Spain in that respect.


----------



## Suantone

Thanks so much for all your helpful replies... I seems likely that we will have to put up with the "bars" and in time grow to like them  
Have a great day


----------



## Simon22

Suantone said:


> Thanks so much for all your helpful replies... I seems likely that we will have to put up with the "bars" and in time grow to like them
> Have a great day


We have them but spend most of our time outside so it doesn't really matter. They also keep the cat from eating too much because he has to fit between them! op2:


----------



## Chica22

When I initially moved to Spain I vowed I would never install rejas, with a perception of living in a 'guilded cage' whilst OH wanted to install them.

As a compromise, we installed window locks on all the windows and patio doors as a deterrent!!!!! This drove me nuts in the morning trying to unlock all the windows (not a simple process).

So we had rejas installed everywhere even on the external doors. I have actually grown to like them. The bonus of being able to go out in the evening and leave the windows open, if I am in the house on my own I leave the door open but shut the reja so can still feel a breeze through the house. Going to bed at night with the patio door wide open but safe in the knowledge that 'some chancer' would have to use a drill to cut through the reja to enter the property.

With regard to fire risk the ease of opening the rejas is far simpler than the dreaded window/patio door locks we installed.

The only downside, as others have mentioned, is keeping them cleaning and painting them.


----------



## Simon22

I am the same, we hardly ever have cooling on during the summer as we leave all the doors and windows open all the time. I am just starting to paint ours, been here two years, the problem is keeping the black cat away from the white paint. Grrr!


----------



## mrypg9

We have them on all the downstairs windows and the patio doors as well as persianas. 
I don't know how much of a deterrent they are - they certainly weren't at our perrera's vet's clinic where thieves brought up a van and grappling hooks to pull out the rejas, presumably in a (vain) search for drugs.

I find them useful for hanging my undies to dry, those facing the back garden, that is.


----------



## Alcalaina

Simon22 said:


> I am the same, we hardly ever have cooling on during the summer as we leave all the doors and windows open all the time. I am just starting to paint ours, been here two years, the problem is keeping the black cat away from the white paint. Grrr!


Paint them black -or get a white cat? 

Seriously, when it's hotter than about 28ºC outside you're better off keeping the windows closed and the blinds down. Otherwise you're just letting the heat in.


----------



## Megsmum

House is "shut down" at 10am. Nothing opened until dark.
All windows opened... mosquitero down.... sometimes there's a breeze... if we're lucky


----------



## Simon22

Alcalaina said:


> Paint them black -or get a white cat?
> 
> Seriously, when it's hotter than about 28ºC outside you're better off keeping the windows closed and the blinds down. Otherwise you're just letting the heat in.


Aussie hot days are 48ºC so 28ºC is cool. We are getting used to the cooler weather, it's why we're here but I am still wearing a jumper to the shops and enjoy a bit of sun to warm up.


----------



## Alcalaina

Simon22 said:


> Aussie hot days are 48ºC so 28ºC is cool. We are getting used to the cooler weather, it's why we're here but I am still wearing a jumper to the shops and enjoy a bit of sun to warm up.


You should be feeling more at home over the next few days then - while the rest of us are taking cold showers in darkened rooms.

Llega una ola de calor con hasta 45ºC en algunas zonas de España


----------



## Simon22

Alcalaina said:


> You should be feeling more at home over the next few days then - while the rest of us are taking cold showers in darkened rooms.
> 
> Llega una ola de calor con hasta 45ºC en algunas zonas de España


Yes I am happy but everyone else is grumpy so it's not ideal lol


----------



## Suantone

Pretty Hot here in Kefalonia... 40 + today -the heat is different to Australian (Perth) it was dry heat there, whereas very humid here, it takes a while to get accustomed to it 

On the plus side....we play soul music in a bar three times a week and the tourists are spending plenty of money on beer


----------



## Megsmum

Suantone said:


> Pretty Hot here in Kefalonia... 40 + today -the heat is different to Australian (Perth) it was dry heat there, whereas very humid here, it takes a while to get accustomed to it
> 
> On the plus side....we play soul music in a bar three times a week and the tourists are spending plenty of money on beer


Where in Kefalonia are you.... had a lovely beach holiday on Fiskardo with the family a few years back


----------



## Alcalaina

Suantone said:


> Pretty Hot here in Kefalonia... 40 + today -the heat is different to Australian (Perth) it was dry heat there, whereas very humid here, it takes a while to get accustomed to it
> 
> On the plus side....we play soul music in a bar three times a week and the tourists are spending plenty of money on beer


I had a fab holiday there too, back in the 80s with some girl friends. I think the village was called Assos but we also spent time in the capital and in Ithaca. Stunning beaches! There was an earthquake three days after we left, so we missed out on the "did the earth move for you" jokes.


----------



## Madliz

The best thing for me about rejas is being able to leave all the windows open during the night to fill the house with cooler air, or in the morning while out shopping. I certainly wouldn't do that without rejas for security.


----------



## Lynn R

Alcalaina said:


> I had a fab holiday there too, back in the 80s with some girl friends. I think the village was called Assos but we also spent time in the capital and in Ithaca. Stunning beaches! There was an earthquake three days after we left, so we missed out on the "did the earth move for you" jokes.


I had an eventful holiday on Ithaca once - not only was there a heatwave worse than anything I've experienced in Spain (I left a bottle of shampoo on the bathroom windowsill and when I poured some out it burnt my hand - not joking) but there was also a forest fire which came so close to the town that we all had to evacuate our rooms and go down to the harbour with our suitcases in case we had to take to boats to get away! Luckily it didn't quite get to that but it was an anxious few hours.


----------



## xabiaxica

I have a first floor apartment & I'd LOVE to have rejas on the balcony doors!

I'm torn between leaving the doors open all night as a lot of the neighbours seem to, & closing them completely for security when we go to bed.

Leaving them open with the metal security blinds down seems to be even hotter than just closing the doors.


----------



## thrax

Suantone said:


> Thanks so much for all your helpful replies... I seems likely that we will have to put up with the "bars" and in time grow to like them
> Have a great day


We have them on all our windows but you can't see any of them. OH has them covered with pots and flowers of every kind conceivable...


----------



## Pazcat

I have said it before but I am surprised this sort of thing hasn't kicked off in Spain.
It kills the security issue and the fly issue and allows you to have the doors and windows open to let the breeze in and keep the bugs out.
It's almost standard practice in Australia.

https://amplimesh.com.au/

If we ever get around to it I will definitely be looking into finding similar here.


----------



## 95995

Pazcat said:


> I have said it before but I am surprised this sort of thing hasn't kicked off in Spain.
> It kills the security issue and the fly issue and allows you to have the doors and windows open to let the breeze in and keep the bugs out.
> It's almost standard practice in Australia.
> 
> https://amplimesh.com.au/
> 
> If we ever get around to it I will definitely be looking into finding similar here.


There are almost no Australian homes that don't have fitted flyscreens (too many bugs  ) and, yes, these days when people change or fit them, they will normally opt for the steel screens, despite the fact that they are significantly more expensive (because they are highly durable and provide security - and if you choose black mesh you get privacy too). However, screens do reduce the amount of air that enters the home, and more so if they get even slighly dusty.


----------



## Pazcat

To me they are just a common sense option, I don't even need a proper security rated door. Just a simple one would suffice.

I remember running straight through one of the old style doors and breaking it when I was a kid and when it was replaced with a door that actually latched properly I remember the blood nose from crashing into it. lol


----------



## 95995

Pazcat said:


> To me they are just a common sense option, I don't even need a proper security rated door. Just a simple one would suffice.
> 
> I remember running straight through one of the old style doors and breaking it when I was a kid and when it was replaced with a door that actually latched properly I remember the blood nose from crashing into it. lol


Of course, we need to bear in mind that the history in Spain (and indeed France) is very different from the history in Australia  I would think, though, that there could well be an expat market for such screens (with doubtless an eventual expansion to the Spanish).


----------



## Simon22

I don't think there are anywhere near the amount of bugs in Spain, and I have yet to meet (thankfully) anything like the friendly Aussie flies that want to inspect every orifice they can find. 

We get on average one fly a day (that I notice), the bigger problem is cockroaches (also about one a day) and I hate those little *******s.


----------



## 95995

Simon22 said:


> I don't think there are anywhere near the amount of bugs in Spain, and I have yet to meet (thankfully) anything like the friendly Aussie flies that want to inspect every orifice they can find.
> 
> We get on average one fly a day (that I notice), the bigger problem is cockroaches (also about one a day) and I hate those little *******s.


Ha ha ha - what about those enormous flying cockroaches whose only goal in life is to literally crash into an unsuspecting human? They seemed to have a particular liking for my ex when we lived in Sydney. And the flies that will follow/cling to you for 10 km or more, all the time trying to get into your ears, nose, mouth, eyes? And on the Gold Coast we had biting midgies that could easily make their way through the flyscreen mesh. Ah, memories :rofl:


----------



## baldilocks

EverHopeful said:


> Ha ha ha - what about those enormous flying cockroaches whose only goal in life is to literally crash into an unsuspecting human? They seemed to have a particular liking for my ex when we lived in Sydney. And the flies that will follow/cling to you for 10 km or more, all the time trying to get into your ears, nose, mouth, eyes? And on the Gold Coast we had biting midgies that could easily make their way through the flyscreen mesh. Ah, memories :rofl:


We get big black wood-boring beetles (cucarones) that can hurt if they crash into you, (just like maybugs in the UK)

Flies here can be a nuisance if you are perspiring in the slightest and they, too, will follow you for some distance but they are thirsty and only looking to suck up some sweat - they are a bl**dy nuisance though.

In Colombia - they have "no-see-ums" that bite but you never see them.


----------



## mrypg9

Back to rejas...once I stupidly locked us out having left the key on the inside of the door so our spare key we keep concealed in the cellar in case of emergency wouldn't open it.
Fortunately I'd shut the door before OH had a chance to press the central button that lowers all the persianas and we have doors opening onto the front upstairs balcony.

Thanks to the rejas, OH who is very spritely still used them to climb up to the balcony, clamber over it and give the balcony doors a mighty shove which opened them.
So we were able to use our rejas to get into our house.

As no doubt could burglars so we now always make sure all persianas are down and the alarm on before going out with the dogs. When we leave the dogs home they provide excellent protection. One barks, the other would bite.


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> Back to rejas...once I stupidly locked us out having left the key on the inside of the door so our spare key we keep concealed in the cellar in case of emergency wouldn't open it.
> Fortunately I'd shut the door before OH had a chance to press the central button that lowers all the persianas and we have doors opening onto the front upstairs balcony.
> 
> Thanks to the rejas, OH who is very spritely still used them to climb up to the balcony, clamber over it and give the balcony doors a mighty shove which opened them.
> So we were able to use our rejas to get into our house.
> 
> As no doubt could burglars so we now always make sure all persianas are down and the alarm on before going out with the dogs. When we leave the dogs home they provide excellent protection. One barks, the other would bite.


I was about to mention that - that in one house we had it would have been very easy to climb the rejas to an upstairs window.


----------



## Pazcat

Simon22 said:


> I don't think there are anywhere near the amount of bugs in Spain, and I have yet to meet (thankfully) anything like the friendly Aussie flies that want to inspect every orifice they can find.
> 
> We get on average one fly a day (that I notice), the bigger problem is cockroaches (also about one a day) and I hate those little *******s.


See I disagree, at least here in our location anyway. The flies are an absolute nightmare, wasps are on a level I am totally not used to, found a scorpion in the house, millipedes at certain times of year, centipedes in the garden, bloody vinegar flies in your drinks and cats all over the shop.

I wouldn't expect this level of buggage in suburban Australia but it wouldn't seem abnormal in rural parts.
Maybe because we are more inland here but I will gladly send you a heap of insects if you like.


----------



## Simon22

Pazcat said:


> See I disagree, at least here in our location anyway. The flies are an absolute nightmare, wasps are on a level I am totally not used to, found a scorpion in the house, millipedes at certain times of year, centipedes in the garden, bloody vinegar flies in your drinks and cats all over the shop.
> 
> I wouldn't expect this level of buggage in suburban Australia but it wouldn't seem abnormal in rural parts.
> Maybe because we are more inland here but I will gladly send you a heap of insects if you like.


Thanks for the offer but I am happy with our current bug level.


----------



## baldilocks

I strikes me that this conversation has kinda gone off topic since I have yet to come across any security bars that will keep bugs, of any kind, out of the house. We get ants but there is reputed to be super colony that stretches from Portugal in the west to Greece and beyond - we get jumping spiders (some bite) and lizards both of which eat ants but, otherwise, we don't get much in the way of bugs. The majority of the flying insects are dealt with by the martins, swifts, swallows and other flying bug predators. 

Apart from the nuisance of flies chasing sweat, our only real flying bug nuisance is the food moths which creep in past the fly screens, then lay their eggs anywhere near food stuffs. The larva then march across walls/ceilings etc. and chew their way into any packaging then have a field day. We have to have pheromonal sticky patches up all over the place which attract the moths which then get stuck, attracting lizards which also get stuck and they are the very devil to unstick - it is necessary to, then, take lizard to somewhere where there is some dust to neutralise the glues on the lizards feet, tail and anywhere else that has come into contact with the mucilage, otherwise the lizard is imprisoned in the open simply because it gets stack and can't move. 

We occasionally get a large (wing span 6-7 inches) grasshopper or two and they regularly hibernate in the workshop or the wood store, typically inside my hard hat although they will come into the house, if they get the chance.

BTW, we live inland as well.


----------



## Madliz

baldilocks said:


> I strikes me that this conversation has kinda gone off topic since I have yet to come across any security bars that will keep bugs, of any kind, out of the house. We get ants but there is reputed to be super colony that stretches from Portugal in the west to Greece and beyond - we get jumping spiders (some bite) and lizards both of which eat ants but, otherwise, we don't get much in the way of bugs. The majority of the flying insects are dealt with by the martins, swifts, swallows and other flying bug predators.
> 
> Apart from the nuisance of flies chasing sweat, our only real flying bug nuisance is the food moths which creep in past the fly screens, then lay their eggs anywhere near food stuffs. The larva then march across walls/ceilings etc. and chew their way into any packaging then have a field day. We have to have pheromonal sticky patches up all over the place which attract the moths which then get stuck, attracting lizards which also get stuck and they are the very devil to unstick - it is necessary to, then, take lizard to somewhere where there is some dust to neutralise the glues on the lizards feet, tail and anywhere else that has come into contact with the mucilage, otherwise the lizard is imprisoned in the open simply because it gets stack and can't move.
> 
> We occasionally get a large (wing span 6-7 inches) grasshopper or two and they regularly hibernate in the workshop or the wood store, typically inside my hard hat although they will come into the house, if they get the chance.
> 
> BTW, we live inland as well.


Human hair is tricky, too.


----------



## Simon22

Madliz said:


> Human hair is tricky, too.


There's a story there somewhere!


----------



## Alcalaina

We are inland, on a hill, and our friendly neighbourhood easterly winds keep most of the nasty flying insects at bay. 

One that does get through is a sort of supermidge whose bite leaves a scar which can last for weeks - a sort of scabby red circle the size of a one-centimo piece. When it finally goes it leaves a permanent white mark on the skin. I have several on my arms and legs. I won't scare you with a photo.


----------



## Simon22

Alcalaina said:


> We are inland, on a hill, and our friendly neighbourhood easterly winds keep most of the nasty flying insects at bay.
> 
> One that does get through is a sort of supermidge whose bite leaves a scar which can last for weeks - a sort of scabby red circle the size of a one-centimo piece. When it finally goes it leaves a permanent white mark on the skin. I have several on my arms and legs. I won't scare you with a photo.


We get those, I am glad you explained the white bit, I thought it was just me haha :thumb:


----------



## The Skipper

Alcalaina said:


> We are inland, on a hill, and our friendly neighbourhood easterly winds keep most of the nasty flying insects at bay.
> 
> One that does get through is a sort of supermidge whose bite leaves a scar which can last for weeks - a sort of scabby red circle the size of a one-centimo piece. When it finally goes it leaves a permanent white mark on the skin. I have several on my arms and legs. I won't scare you with a photo.


Sandflies! Also name as No-see-ums


----------



## baldilocks

The Skipper said:


> Sandflies! Also name as No-see-ums


Sorry but no-see-ums aren't sandflies. According to biting midges, no-see-ums, Culicoides spp. 
Biting midges are sometimes incorrectly referred to as sand flies. Sand flies are insects that belong to a different biological group and should not be confused with the biting midges.


----------



## The Skipper

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but no-see-ums aren't sandflies. According to biting midges, no-see-ums, Culicoides spp.
> Biting midges are sometimes incorrectly referred to as sand flies. Sand flies are insects that belong to a different biological group and should not be confused with the biting midges.


As Michael Caine might have said, not a lot of people know that!


----------



## Madliz

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but no-see-ums aren't sandflies. According to biting midges, no-see-ums, Culicoides spp.
> Biting midges are sometimes incorrectly referred to as sand flies. Sand flies are insects that belong to a different biological group and should not be confused with the biting midges.


If you don't-see-um, how do you know what they are?


----------



## baldilocks

Madliz said:


> If you don't-see-um, how do you know what they are?


We are talking about "no-see-ums" not "no-feel-ums" - their bite is quite sharp.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> We are talking about "no-see-ums" not "no-feel-ums" - their bite is quite sharp.


They are the ones I was talking about - known round here as "muerde-huyes" (bite and flee). Nasty little sods.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> They are the ones I was talking about - known round here as "muerde-huyes" (bite and flee). Nasty little sods.


We call them 'flying teeth'


----------



## Miss_Marbella

cermignano said:


> There have been rejas on windows in Spain for a long long time. I am not sure if it was anything to do with burglary or not. Up until the late sixties when young courting couples were not allowed to be unchaperoned, they were sometimes allowed to speak with the bars between them. On fiesta days, young men serenaded their novias at the rejas


Ahhh this is so romantic!! Like romeo and juliet in prison hahaha


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Have you ever been behind bars Miss Marbs?


----------



## Miss_Marbella

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Have you ever been behind bars Miss Marbs?


Of course not, miss marbs is good girl for life 
But however...i may end up in an apartment with some by the sounds of this!


----------

